# Brittany Ferries



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Just a word of advice about Brittany Ferries pricing structure. Bill and I were doing an online booking for his next trip to the UK and found a cost of £17.50 for an adult. He had booked 2 people going out and himself coming back. 2 cabins out and 1 cabin return. This was a provisional booking. He rang up BF and the rep said that he should not be charged the £17.50 and deducted it. We then made a firm reservation and again £17.50 was added again queering this the rep said that this charge stood and he was luck to get away with it on the provisional booking. I wrote to BF and they said he should not have been charged and are re-embursing him. Check your quotes folks!!!!!


----------

